# Is my leopard gecko having a seizure?



## carlos18 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi all, i'm a bit worried as i've been keeping leos for almost 9 years, and never experienced this so hope someone else has? I picked up one of my gravid females yesterday to check her over, and i put her back down in the viv and her back legs suddenly went limp,her tail curled upwards and she opened her mouth and made the usual grumpy clicks they make,which made me think she was in pain,this lasted about 5 seconds and then she was back to normal. I've booked the vet but thats not until thursday so was wondering if anyone has experienced this and knows what causes it? my leo is 4 years old, I give her crickets and mealies,she has a small bowl of nutrabol in her viv when she needs it and her food gets calcium dusted every other day. Thanks for any help.

Carl


----------



## Simonclarke2000 (Mar 3, 2009)

geckos cant be held on there back, your probably suffocating her..


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

He's not saying he held her Upside down, he said he put her back down in the Viv, Is she alright now?


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

How is she now? Really dont want to worry you but this sounds similar to what happened to one of mine. She was really limp andI managed to get a vets appointment same day but by the time I got her there she was hardly breathing and heartbeat was really faint she then opened her mouth really wide and clicked a few times then collapsed again. vet recommended pts as she was clearly in alot of pain, and she didn't think she would survive the night. This happened in the space of about 4 hours but the vet didn't know what caused it she said to keep a close eye on the rest of my leos and if I seen anything worrying she would fit me in the same day again. 

Sorry if this was inappropriate or not what you wante to hear but that is my experience Fingers crossed for you, hope she's alright.


----------



## Simonclarke2000 (Mar 3, 2009)

SteFANNY162 said:


> He's not saying he held her Upside down, he said he put her back down in the Viv, Is she alright now?


My bad!


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

If shes very gravid, she could have just been uncomfortable. One of my female leos is very grumpy and bloated at the moment - shes due to lay any day now.


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

help this just happened to me 
whats outcome here????


----------

